# What sandwich?



## debodun (May 18, 2017)

When you hear the word "sandwich", what type generally pops into your mind?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 18, 2017)

Egg salad. When the kids were little and we went places as a family we always packed a lunch. MacDonald's and Burger King was not an option. Egg salad was something we all ate. I made a big bowl the day before and the morning of our trip it was easy to make in a hurry,add a couple of cookies,a drink and we were good to go.


----------



## Lon (May 18, 2017)

Tuna


----------



## Falcon (May 18, 2017)

Ham  &  Swiss cheese  with  mustard & mayo  on rye bread.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 18, 2017)

Ham.


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 18, 2017)

Pastrami and swiss on an onion bun.... yum


----------



## jujube (May 18, 2017)

Blt.


----------



## AprilT (May 18, 2017)

Turkey sub sandwich,


----------



## Whisper (May 18, 2017)

Ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2017)

jujube said:


> Blt.



A BLT sounds so good .....  I haven't had one in ages.   
For me,  a sandwich usually means which fast food burger joint am I near.


----------



## IKE (May 19, 2017)

Fried baloney, brown mustard and a slice of onion.


----------



## Pappy (May 19, 2017)

Good old PB and J.


----------



## Trade (May 19, 2017)

First, Cuban. 

Like you can get in Ybor City.

Second, Taylor Ham and Egg like you can get in North Jersey.


----------



## Wayne (May 19, 2017)

Ham swiss or provolone cheese & mustard

Good old fashioned hamburger with cheese and sweet red peppers


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2017)

As a kid it would be bologna.  Now it's prosciutto ham, Danish creme Havarti cheese, dijon mustard, thin slice of onion and Hellman's mayo on a croissant roll.


----------



## Wayne (May 19, 2017)

I have a friend who met his wife of many years with a sandwich order, he ordered a BLT

He got a bologna lettuce tomato sandwich !


----------



## tnthomas (May 19, 2017)

Smoked turkey breast, plus swiss cheese + a slice of red onion + jalapeño slices.....on dark rye(mayo, of course).


----------



## Shalimar (May 19, 2017)

Roast beef, dill pickle slices, mustard, sharp white cheddar, sweet red pepper, onion, olives.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2017)

Grilled cheese with dill pickles and mayo.


----------



## helenbacque (May 20, 2017)

B.L.T. with fresh radish sprouts instead of lettuce.  I make my own sprouts (counter-top gardening).


----------



## terry123 (May 22, 2017)

Good chicken salad or peanut butter and honey.  Both on good white bread.  Whole wheat for others.


----------



## dollie (May 22, 2017)

grilled balony and cheese


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 22, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> B.L.T. with fresh radish sprouts instead of lettuce.  I make my own sprouts (counter-top gardening).



I would like to hear more about your sprout farm, maybe a new thread!

I have grown mung beans in a mason jar under the kitchen sink but I would like to learn more about how to grow and use other kinds of sprouts!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 22, 2017)

I think of them all, LOL!!!

Lately it's been chicken on a toasted lite English muffin with a dab of mayo.

I've been trying to stay out of the deli because about the only cold cut I can eat anymore is low fat, low salt, turkey breast at $8.00 - $10.00 dollars a pound, what's the fun in that!!!

These days I poach a couple of BSCBs in seasoned water for a few minutes and chill them in the refrigerator.  I slice the chicken for sandwiches and salads.  I toss any odd bits into the freezer for the soup pot.


----------



## Camper6 (May 22, 2017)

A favorite of mine and Elvis Presley.

Peanut butter and banana sandwich.  Talk about a pick me up with a coffee.  Can't beat it.


----------



## Camper6 (May 22, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would like to hear more about your sprout farm, maybe a new thread!
> 
> I have grown mung beans in a mason jar under the kitchen sink but I would like to learn more about how to grow and use other kinds of sprouts!



Me too until they started growing in the plumbing. The mung beans.  Never let them escape.nthego:


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 1, 2017)

My top 3 are BLT, Tuna Salad, and Egg Salad, all on Sourdough or Rye bread.

The ubiquitous White and Wheat breads are worthless!  I haven't eaten a slice of White bread in 65 years!

HiDesertHal


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 1, 2017)

Aunt Bea, go to www.sprouting.com.  Company name is Mumm's Sprouting Seeds located in Saskatchewan, Canada.  Browse the site.  Lots of information.  They offer packets of seeds plus any equipment needed to get started but a  clean glass jar, (qt. Mason works great), piece of fine netting and a strong rubber band will also work.  Both web site and seed packet give instructions for use. Different seeds need different soak times.   My favorites are radish (China Rose preferred), broccoli, garlic chives, mustard (brown) and spring salad mix.  I use them added to sandwiches, in salads or even just sprouts dressed with a little rice wine vinegar.

There are U.S. companies that sell sprouting seeds and equipment (even Amazon) but most offered are a mixture and I like the individual varieties for their different flavors.   I've only used Mumm's.  They're not inexpensive but $50+ ships free.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 12, 2017)

Tuna Salad with Chives and Bell Peppers.   (Wife makes it.)

That, Egg Salad, and BLT are the front-runners with me.

'bye,
HiDesertHal


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 13, 2017)

Ham n' Cheese for me also, or Pastrami .. yum.


----------

